# Where do you kiss your golden the most?



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

Where do you kiss your golden the most?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i had to pick both muzzle and top of head - i bet it's 50/50


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Muzzle and Top of head here too....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I make Diesel hold still and I always put my chin on the top of his nose, and then push down ... and "usually" he will tilt his head for me to kiss the top of his nose... I chose muzzle, is that right? LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Right on the nose/mouth


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

couldnt pick any of those cos any part of my gorgeos blond golden i can lay my hands on will get a kiss wether head nedk ears muzzle


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Right on the nose/mouth


 
Mine visit the litter box......so that's not an option:yuck:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love kissing my babies right on their cold, wet, black nose.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i had to pick both muzzle and top of head - i bet it's 50/50


Diddo.. I usually give him lots of kisses on the side of his muzzle, then I move to the top of his head and give him some there too. Do you think they know what we are doing?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Diddo.. I usually give him lots of kisses on the side of his muzzle, then I move to the top of his head and give him some there too.


That's just what I do, too! I LOVE the way Sunny's muzzle smells. Is that weird? Mister has a different smell. It's nice, too, but hers makes me want to kiss her to death!! I always feel guilty that I never walk up to my husband, grab him and want to hug and kiss him all over. Maybe some of you newlyweds might still want to do that, but it's been 16 years of marriage here, so, um, not so much with the grabbing and the kissing!:uhoh:

For all you horse people out there, do you like the way horses smell? I always loved the very soft spot right on the side of their muzzle just above their lips. Mmmmm! I could drink in that sweet smell all day! Of course, I'd have a massive allergy attack, but it's worth it!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I like to hold Fergie's ears and very gently squish his face then kiss the top of his adorable snout...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I most often give Jersey a kiss right on his cold little nose. I do kiss him on top of his head quite a bit too, but I think the muzzle wins it!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

my wife melissa and i would kiss katie at the same time on each side of her nose right where her whiskers started, i took one side she took the other.. she loved that..


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Right between the eyes, on the muzzle, top of the head and the best kisses are on her still bare little puppy belly....


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

There's this spot...you know, the slight indentation...just under her eye and before her muzzle starts...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I voted top of the head but River demands to be kissed right between the eyes. It is worse than a Bishop sticking his ring in your face to kiss she just walks up to anyone and stands they until they do it. ROFL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

On the end of the nose, of course!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

In the kitchen, livingroom, hallway, bedroom....


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

My favorite place to kiss Tucker is on his cheek (where his whiskers are)


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Muzzle for me... although I really shouldn't. Cam's a poop eater! :doh:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I kiss Wiggles on his muzzle and the top of his head, but I like sniffing his frito feet too.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I said muzzle because that's where I almost always kiss them. Their snouts are soo soft - like velvet! I do kiss the top of their heads on occasion, and like Tintallie, I like to sniff and kiss their paws. They are very patient with their mom and her kissing them.


----------

